# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Restoring glycogen post workout

## steel10

What is the ideal way to restore muscle glycogen post workout. I usually just have 8oz of grape juice and then my meal replacement shake. I have heard that the grape juice will only replace the glycogen in my liver and is not ideal. What are your thoughts? Is grape juice a waste and do I need dex. or what? If so, where is the best place to get? Anyway, thanks and feedback appreciated. 
steel10

----------


## gorilla

dextrose is supposed to be the best along with maltodextrose. there are a few cheap places online you can order dextrose powder although i cant think of them....


I also have heard about replaceing glycogen in the liver using an apple and dextrose for the insulin spike but im not quite clear of the distinction either.

if your looking for a quick place to fing dextrose/maltodextrine...by a roll of sweetarts. there firt two ingredients are dex/malto. and a roll is 50g so its pretty convienient to carry around in your gym bag for a quick replenishmenbt!!!

bump for more info
gorilla

----------


## Dr. Derek

In the offseason I just use glucose tablets, buy it at the pharmacy. And if anyone knows where I can get cheap dextrose in bulk let me know, thanks

----------


## RiptUp

Dr. D, you can get cheap dextrose at any wine/beer making supply shop.

----------


## Dr. Derek

thanks bro- dont drink so I'll have to find one in my area.

----------


## Hgb

Take Hi-glycemix index carbos after workout and some retar insulin . It will replace your stores faster

----------


## Kid Shred

So what is the crudest , most economical way to restore Muscle Glycogen Post workout ? Sweet tarts sound great but it's not a reality come in-season.

----------


## superbeast

Grape juice is a poor choice for postworkout because it is mostly fructose. Fructose is good for restoring liver glycogen but not muscle glycogen. Muscle glycogen is replenished after liver glycogen has been restored. The majority of fructose that is not used for liver glycogen is turned into fatty acids and released into the blood.

----------


## Dr. Derek

Sorry superbeast but grapes and oranges contain alot of glucose and if your going to chose fruit to eat or juice to drink, which I would not do, grape juice or orange juice are probably two of the best... You are absolutely right about fructose restoring liver glycogen..

----------


## steel10

Dr. Derek-- just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you choose fruit or juice post workout?

----------


## Dr. Derek

Because as the superbeast says it has to be converted first by the liver into glucose then carried to your muscles to replenish glycogen levels, If you take in dextrose or straight glucose, which is essentially dextrose it gets to your muscle faster, by not having to go through the process of being converted. The less time your body spends processing the SS the faster it gets to your muscles the better. The only reason I would drink fruit juice is because I was craving it or I did not having and glucose/dextrose

----------


## steel10

Thanks for the quick response. I've seen some of your pics-- so I know you must be doing something right. Anyway, keep it up and best of luck.

----------


## dnoel

grocery stores sell corn starch (100% pure dextrose) for ~$.88 / lb

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by dnoel_ 
> *grocery stores sell corn starch (100% pure dextrose) for ~$.88 / lb*


I'm bumping this for more info....if it is true, this is the ticket, corn starch may not taste great but it would be cheap, cheap, CHEAP !  :Big Grin:

----------


## steel10

Dr. Derek, 

What type of glucose tablets do you use? I went to the pharmacy and the type they had came in packs in of 10-- each tablet is 4 grams of glucose. That doesn't sound like nearly enough to take--what are the ones you take like? Also, what do you think of the corn starch suggestion made above? thanks.

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *Sorry superbeast but grapes and oranges contain alot of glucose and if your going to chose fruit to eat or juice to drink, which I would not do, grape juice or orange juice are probably two of the best... You are absolutely right about fructose restoring liver glycogen..*


What are you sorry for? Grapes and Oranges do have more glucose than most other fruits, but the majority of the sugars in them are fructose. Still a poor choice for post workout.

----------


## Kid Shred

corn strarch eh? Anyone else have any other info on it or dosages post workout?

----------


## Dr. Derek

SB I'm just saying that if someone who drinks juice post workout is alot better off than drinking grape juice and orange juice because the glucose in these two fruit are the highest in compairison to any other fruit. As for corn startch I'll pass, I eat enough tasteless shit anyway.

----------


## Dr. Derek

steel10, The tablets I use come in a large bottle of 250 tabs and each tablet is 4 grams, You just have to look around and find the biggest bottle, if you have a walmart in your area check there, they sell them cheap.

----------


## NightOp

www.proteinfactory.com dextrose in bulk.. thats what i do... whoever i would like to hear more about the corn starch.

----------


## steel10

I also just placed an order from www.proteinfactory.com for dextrose... I know it can be bought super cheap from beer/wine making places, but am super busy and ordering on the internet was a lot easier-- anyway, I havent heard much about corn starch, but I think it is almost identical to dextrose. I just am not sure if there is some type of reason that I dont know of that it is not more commonly used post-workout (or at least by people on this board).

----------


## Parker

I always order my dextrose from www.supplementdirect.com. They sell 11lb. buckets for $10.

----------


## Deadend

> _Originally posted by NightOp_ 
> *www.proteinfactory.com dextrose in bulk.. thats what i do... whoever i would like to hear more about the corn starch.*


Do you order anything else from proteinfactory? Is there glutamine and protein good?

----------


## primodonna

i get all of my protein from pf...i usually order 15 lbs at a time so the shipping $ is a lot but for what they can do, it's worth it....and still cheaper than anything else

----------


## kizer_soce

I get all my protein from PF too, two formulas, one for the day and one for post workout. 

As for the dosing of malto/dextrose post workout it is best to take in a 2 to 1 carb to protein ratio. Hydrolyzed proteins being the best to use post workout b/c of their fast absorption. From PF I make a blend of 33% malto 33% dext 32% Hydro 360 and 2% glutamine peptides. I take enough to get 100g carbs and 50g protein and then eat a real meal 1-2 hrs later.

----------


## Deadend

> _Originally posted by kizer_soce_ 
> *I get all my protein from PF too, two formulas, one for the day and one for post workout. 
> 
> As for the dosing of malto/dextrose post workout it is best to take in a 2 to 1 carb to protein ratio. Hydrolyzed proteins being the best to use post workout b/c of their fast absorption. From PF I make a blend of 33% malto 33% dext 32% Hydro 360 and 2% glutamine peptides. I take enough to get 100g carbs and 50g protein and then eat a real meal 1-2 hrs later.*


That's a nice little formula you got there verbal, and it saves you a shitload as opposed to buying a designer post workout drink/shake. I think I'll try it out.

----------


## kizer_soce

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *
> 
> That's a nice little formula you got there verbal, and it saves you a shitload as opposed to buying a designer post workout drink/shake. I think I'll try it out.*


It tastes bad, hehe, functional yes but flavorful, no. Order small b/c you won't like it. The fruit punch is okay but vanilla was horrible.

IMO the next best thing is surge from biotest (if you were to buy something from a company). It is entirely too expensive for what you get.

----------

